# Article on Shamanism ...



## ihavemessedupdreams (Apr 19, 2007)

http://www.healpastlives.com/pastlf/kar ... epersn.htm

what really hit me was this part because this is what is happning to me all of the time. I'm pretty sure I did this Shamistic healing? and ever since I have been being attacked like crazy and im having panic attacks and anxity ever since:

tell me if this is what shamistic is? I layed down closed my eyes forced myself to become unconcious for a couple of secounds so that my emotions would flow into my body I then was filled with fear for 4 minutes and now I constantly have even worse anxity then I did and panic attacks I hate myself for this

An individual with Depersonalization Disorder was advised against receiving Shamanistic Healing. Being detached from the Mental Body, shamanistic work 
leaves the depersonalized individual open to being attacked by entities of lower "dark" energy. These "entities" would easily be able to attach to the energetic opening between the Mental Body and the rest of the energy field. Very likely these "dark entities" would have quite seriously compounded the problems that this depersonalized individual was already experiencing

your thoughts on this?


----------



## FightingDepression (Aug 23, 2007)

Do you really believe that shamanic stuff?

Souls, reincarnation.. thats' a little bit too much there!
If you have a "soul" which moves from body to body, it's just as good as completely dying since you lose all the memories and physical stuff.
And since you lose al lthe memories and physical stuff, you also lose your mental illness.

Don't panic yourself over spiritual things like this, they are not real.
It's really ALL in your mind.


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams (Apr 19, 2007)

yeah i regret posting this i dont wanna fuck myself up further


----------



## FightingDepression (Aug 23, 2007)

Sorry, I didn't mean to offend you or your belief in any way.
But most of those stuff been proven to be just in the head.

It's hard to convince yourself out of this after you went deep though.

Watch this movie for example:





Randi and other people tested many people who claim to be psychics (some famous, some are not) and they all "lose" their powers when it comes to a controlled test.

If what troubling you is anxiety and it started to attack during meditation or any other mind-clearing state, it's very possible you occured an intruding thought or something samiliar.

It's samiliar to Night Terrors, which can be one time or a disorder.
People could wake up and feel as the world is going to crash or something, impending doom feeling.
It can happen (for example) because of emotions that pile up and are released at the fourth stage of sleep, but it goes bad and huants them.

People can wake up, not recalling any dream and feel a certain feeling, many could see it as a sign from their belief. (as if they are going to die or maybe something good will happen).
But it's just a naturnal proccess that happens in your sleep.


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

How can it be proven?


----------



## FightingDepression (Aug 23, 2007)

I forgot saying earlier:
Many people try to prove past lives with hypnosis.

Some think it's the final proof for it.
But it's also, untrue.
A test proved that your memory while not on any hypnotic effect was actually (at most times) better then when under the effects.

One of the tests was asking for a number on the plate of a car under hypnosis.
The subjects gave some numbers, but in truth, the car didn't even have a number.

I will try to recover the link for the article or another article about this.

Here is one interesting article done by the Ohio State University:
http://researchnews.osu.edu/archive/hypnomem.htm


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

I truly cannot believe the lengths our minds will go to to protect themselves/ourselves. :roll:


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams (Apr 19, 2007)

thank you so much hun i nerly fucked myself up actully almost staring the belive that was true i would of really ended up in a mental hospital

but that impending doom waking up with those feelings that describes whats going on with me exactly

what do i do when this occours just try to keep myself relaxed?
and is this a good thing releasing emotions in a way? or maybe lots of emotions where going on and i woke up into my dp state very quickly and they got traped


----------



## FightingDepression (Aug 23, 2007)

I think I can relate to you in a way.
My DP started (I am now without DP, but still have some of the symptoms I had) just as I woke up.
I had alot of pressure in my head, as if my head is split to 4 (although the pressure seems to be mostly at the sides, stronger at the left).
And a constant feeling of impending doom, as if I woke up and just knew that I am going to die.

When waking up and the days after, I recalled only the experience, not knowing what it might have been.
I actually explained it with paranormal at start because I had no idea what it was, thought maybe it's a sign from the future.

Later I recalled clearly that I was anxious the days before and I woke up with annoying feeling every day.
So it is more likely that it all piled up into depersonalization, which caused even more anxious because it was unexplainable.

But the more you look at paranormal, psychic and all this, the more it fades.

It's very easy to fall into it, and believe it. it's because you convince yourself in it.
But if you start to de-attach and look at it again, the illusion fades.

Well, that and the fact that quantum mechanics in the brain are being dismissed even more now due to recent tests.

About what to do, I'm not sure because I still have the feeling of impending doom, it's hard.
It goes in a cycle as you know, you have the feeling which cause you worry which makes the feeling stronger which causes you more worry and so on.
Breaking it is hard, eliminating it is very hard.

The best thing I can suggest is find a doctor specialized in anxiety disorders, not just the common doctor which will tell you it's nothing.

Tell them everything! really, everything. even if it sounds silly, insane, stupid.
Even if you fear they will look at you as crazy.
Make sure you tell them it's bothering you, the fact you know it's bothering you and probably untrue is enough to prove you're not insane.

A professional should be able to give you a treatment, read about many people with samiliar symptoms/emotions which are cured. it just takes time and the willing to do so.

If you have a question or something specific you want to tell, just PM me.
Good luck!


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

> If you have a question or something specific you want to tell, just PM me.
> Good luck!
> _________________
> I'm going to go crazy and take you with me.


----------



## FightingDepression (Aug 23, 2007)

Yeah, crazy assisting people going crazy!

Anyways, here is a nice article:
http://www.thespec.com/article/219508

Also if you're in question about all the spiritually, psychic..
http://www.randi.org/
Nice site with explanations, tricks and even videos of famous psychics failing or caught tricking.

Scroll down in the main page to find movies about Uri Geller caught live.


----------



## Luka (Aug 30, 2005)

I do believe in de paranormal, but I do not think DP is caused by negative energies of entities. I do think (thinking about) this kind of thing can worsten your DP.


----------



## klt123 (Jun 15, 2005)

hmm it's healing trauma which we all have, i think you need a spiritual teacher who is trained and has been doing it all their lives...


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

If this is the case and it says that its a life long sentence then why do people recover and why do some people get this later in life or through drug abuse etc?

I think its just a mental state while the body/mind is healing. It is also related to depression and anxiety.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2007)

jimmyb said:


> I think its just a mental state while the body/mind is healing. It is also related to depression and anxiety.


Agreed although it can worsen the ill mind if you can?t accept it?(Catch 22) and so tis the reason to allow DR/DP to go with your flow? be one with it and accept it? or reject it and have it by your side long-term.


----------



## FightingDepression (Aug 23, 2007)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> jimmyb said:
> 
> 
> > I think its just a mental state while the body/mind is healing. It is also related to depression and anxiety.
> ...


So someone just said it is cureable and you say "accept it" and have it forever?


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2007)

No. I said it ?can? worsen the mind by increases mental health issues. So even though it?s a way to protect us from difficult times (healing like Jimmyb said) it causes us even more problems, and these new problems/symptoms may pre-long the healing/DR/DP it?s self (Catch 22? it?s there to help, yet it causes more problems which pre-longs its time with you). So avoid panicking over it (easier said then done) because it will either increase or give you anxiety (I believe I ?gained? anxiety after DR/DP because I couldn?t handle the change in how I saw the world, the world was/is going too fast for me to process it all in time? I?m always one step behind). which will cause a vicious circle of DR/DP.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2007)

ihavemessedupdreams said:


> leaves the depersonalized individual open to being attacked by entities of lower "dark" energy. These "entities" would easily be able to attach to the energetic opening between the Mental Body and the rest of the energy field. Very likely these "dark entities" would have quite seriously compounded the problems that this depersonalized individual was already experiencing
> 
> your thoughts on this?


omg... that's exactly what happened to me... At the height of my DP panic attacks where I was sooo scared I felt like I had something evil in me... It was a very strong feeling... I cannot even tell you how strong it is.. It's very distinct too.. It's not like any emotion I've ever felt and it only happened one time. *knocks on wood* but wow... It felt very powerful and like I had some kind of evil spirit to back me up... like kind of like a feeling of evil and confidence. omg.. so fukd up.... I then prayed everyday all the time throughout the day. I prayed to Jesus I prayed to Allah. My aunt asked some nuns to pray for me.

It helped... The praying helped.. I still pray alot.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Shamanism has worked for me, though the tradition I am learning is different to the one you talk about in the OP.

You are only open to "dark entities" if you fear them. Everything happens by agreements, so by healing yourself you are ending those "contracts" and making sure nothing will ever "attack" you again.

And what you described definately sounds like a movement of energy (which is what Shamanism is all about), but it doesn't sound healing at all since it filled you with fear. If it was a healing experience it would have filled you with love instead. To me it sounds more as though you released a whole bunch of fear and didn't know how to process it properly, leaving you completely overwhelmed.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Its kind of funny actually. I also found that article when I was looking for answers and it resonated very strongly with me.

Do away with the spiritual explanations for a bit: the article is very accurate IMO. We tend to get caught up in our heads and try to control everything with our minds.

Come back to Shamanism now and we realise our minds are trying to kill us. Its very true that the mind keeps us locked up in a little box and doesn't allow us to move. Getting "outside your head" is very important for healing from DP.

Coincidentally, the practice of Shamanism is all about that - breaking down the mind's barriers and learning to operate outside of them. Learning to experience and move energy.


----------

